# Is this a P. Eigemanni



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

This is my friends piranha can any one id him.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

I believe so, b ecause look at the smashed face.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

thats what frank told me, because I was wanting a eigenmanni.
and frank said that when the eigenmannis get past the juvenile stage, they start to get a smashed in face, like they ran into a big block of wood, rock, or into the glass.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Serygo Posted on Sep 18 2004, 04:51 AM
> thats what frank told me, because I was wanting a eigenmanni.
> and *frank said that when the eigenmannis get past the juvenile stage, they start to get a smashed in face*, like they ran into a big block of wood, rock, or into the glass.


Allow me to clarify this a bit more. The "humeralis complex" which consists of several close appearing species all tend to have this unique feature, in particular S. (=Pristobrycon) serrulatus. The complex is; hollandi, eigenmanni, serrulatus, humeralis, calmoni, and scapularis. With the exception of eigenmanni, all are poorly described. In the case of the fish shown here,* knowing the exact locality is very helpful in narrowing down the ID.* The fish looks more like S. serrulatus, but as I state here, it could also be S. eigenmanni.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

yes thats what I sorta meant, but not with that many complex words


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

nice piranha


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

dnag that thing has a high back, cool looking though


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

dont bring threads back please, just trying to look out for ya, since I got a lecture for doing it.


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

thats one nice lookin P


----------

